# Pax who pre negotiate will never tip



## Trans123 (Feb 21, 2018)

this has been my personal experience


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Trans123 said:


> this has been my personal experience


you mean like pre negotiating return miles back to town?

And honestly this IS the case.

With taxis when i give someone a flat rate on a trip i will never get a tip, that's just the way it works.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

As it should be when I negotiate a price like that I assume that the person offering the service is ok with the price if they wanted more they should have held out for more either way I see no reason to give more than was agreed to.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> As it should be when I negotiate a price like that I assume that the person offering the service is ok with the price if they wanted more they should have held out for more either way I see no reason to give more than was agreed to.


Agreed. When i negotiate a price for a ride, I assume is that the tip is included

But sometimes I'm surprised. Today I agreed to take a guy and his family on a 50 mile ride in my XL suv. For the price Uber would charge. = $100. He gave me $120


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> As it should be when I negotiate a price like that I assume that the person offering the service is ok with the price if they wanted more they should have held out for more either way I see no reason to give more than was agreed to.


Most of the time that's how i see it to...

And the price I ask is fair for me LOL, no complaints.

And honestly it's better than them hopping out of the car without paying, which is afterall the reason i do it 99.99999% of the time.


----------

